# Akios 666 Shuttle Bluemillion with upgraded ceramic bearings



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Akios 666 Shuttle Bluemillion with upgraded ceramic bearings 
Only 50 made
Sakuma Nite Crystal 18lbs line
Limited Edition high performance casting and fishing reel
Wide spool version for increased line capacity
One Piece Low Profile Solid Aluminium Cage
Extra Tough 5.3:1 Stainless Steel Gears
Longer Knobby for In-Cast Mag Control
Lightweight Anodised Aluminium Side Plates
Larger Spindle to Prevent Spool Distortion
Balanced Anodised Aluminium Power Handle
T Shape rubber knob for improved grip
Anodised Aluminium Star Drag Wheel
Larger Body Screws for Easier Access
Corrosion Resistant Instant Anti Reverse Bearing
2 x ABEC 5 Stainless Steel Bearings
Free Floating Spool for Increased Casting Distances
Carbon Multi Disc Drag for Optimal Drag Performance
High Torque Winding Power
Line Out Alarm (Ratchet)
Centrifugal and Magnetic Brake System for Ultimate Casting Control
Capacity: 330yds/15lb
Gear Ratio: 5.3:1
Line Recovery: 23"
Maximum Drag: 17.5lb
Weight: 380g
Supplied with FREE Neoprene Reel Case 

Used 1 time

$ 260


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

where are you located? Also, did you pick This up from Tommy?


----------



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jdiesel said:


> where are you located? Also, did you pick This up from Tommy?


Butner NC
I did not. Bought it online from UK. Number 26 of only 50 made.
Great reel just prefer spinning for surf fishing.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Well then we are neighbors in away. I am down here by falls lake. What could you do for both reels Out the door?


----------



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jdiesel said:


> Well then we are neighbors in away. I am down here by falls lake. What could you do for both reels Out the door?


$380


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Also, if you don’t mind me asking, what did you have these strapped to?


----------



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jdiesel said:


> Also, if you don’t mind me asking, what did you have these strapped to?


I have 2 rods listed on marker place.
Ninja tackle 11' dagger
Penn battalion 12'


----------



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jdiesel said:


> Also, if you don’t mind me asking, what did you have these strapped to?


$600 for both reels and rods


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

I am not feeling the Ninja, sorry. The Akios and Battalion I would like to sleep on. Can I hit you up tomorrow?


----------



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jdiesel said:


> I am not feeling the Ninja, sorry. The Akios and Battalion I would like to sleep on. Can I hit you up tomorrow?


Sounds good. Let’s meet and you can take a look at all. All equipment is as good or better than new. Thanks


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

DWW210-
Do you work Saturdays, I would like to take a look since we are fairly close? Meet in Creedmor somewhere..


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Also, I respectfully offer 420 for both reels and the battalion.


----------



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jdiesel said:


> Also, I respectfully offer 420 for both reels and the battalion.


Thanks for the offer. $450 is as low as I go for all three. Have to go to funeral on Saturday but can find time later.


----------



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jdiesel said:


> Also, I respectfully offer 420 for both reels and the battalion.


David 919-451-7308 text or call


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Sorry to hear that, my condolences. I‘ll call you Saturday after the dinner hour if that’s ok. We can discuss meeting up on the call.


----------



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jdiesel said:


> Sorry to hear that, my condolences. I‘ll call you Saturday after the dinner hour if that’s ok. We can discuss meeting up on the call.


Sold


----------

